# Korean Air has an interesting concept of Safety Culture development



## jis (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain tried to drink in flight. Chief purser prevented him from doing so, so the chief purser got demoted and the Captain carries on without punishment of any sort. Guess which airline I won;t be touching with a ten foot barge pole...[emoji35]

https://onemileatatime.com/korean-air-captain-drinking/


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 11, 2019)

jis said:


> Captain tried to drink in flight. Chief purser prevented him from doing so, so the chief purser got demoted and the Captain carries on without punishment of any sort. Guee which airline I won;t be touching with a ten foot barge pole...
> 
> https://onemileatatime.com/korean-air-captain-drinking/



I agree. Have no interest in Korean Air. If one wishes to fly an Asian airline, I recommend Singapore Airlines.


----------



## jis (Jul 12, 2019)

Well it was easy for me to state my position since I have never flown Korean and don’t see any reason to change that. [emoji51]


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 12, 2019)

I've flown Korean Air and find this rather curious considering that KE has one of the driest drink services among Asian legacies. My flights on KE were entirely uneventful but Incheon's security processing was slow and annoying. Maybe if they handed out Champagne as part of the inspection and verification process it wouldn't feel like such a chore.


----------



## PVD (Jul 12, 2019)

I believe there have been prior issues where cultural norms have clashed with safety best practices on both KAL and Asiana. Member of a flight crew crying to get a drink in flight would likely get you terminated almost anywhere else, and a jail sentence in a few places. FAA rule is no alcohol within 8 hours, but many US airlines have a 12 hour rule.


----------



## saxman (Jul 15, 2019)

Well I'm not sure what to make of this. It seems pretty bizarre as I try to take these types of articles with a grain of salt. I wouldn't put it past them though. I just watched a video of a uniformed pilot from a Southeast Asian airline assault a hotel employee over not getting a towel or a pillow quick enough. It was over something very petty. It also reminds me of the story of when a Korean Air flight was ordered back to the gate in JFK when a flight attendant handed one of the VP's a dish of nuts in a bag! The VP happened to be the CEO's daughter. She was shamed and later resigned for the incident. I'm trying to decide what I would do, if someone that wasn't my boss told me to return to the gate over something so ridiculous. I would probably say no. We're going. But again, it's a much different culture so who knows?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 15, 2019)

Words of Wisdom from one who knows! Thanks Chris!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 16, 2019)

For the uninitiated, the story to which Saxman refers to was given the name "Nut Rage Incident."

This occurred on a Korean Air flight departing JFK back in 2014, but the root of the matter apparently comes from a history of forced fealty to imperial households which lives on as a sort of pseudo-fascist dynamic in some Korean conglomerates.

Wiki Link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nut_rage_incident


----------



## The Journalist (Jul 26, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Wiki Link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nut_rage_incident



The weirdest part of this story has to be:
"The sales of macadamia nuts rose nearly 250 percent shortly after the incident"


----------

